# Downsides to battery relocation



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Are there any downsides? 
Isn't there a huge voltage drop by running the wire all the way from the trunk? 
How does this affect the life of the alternator?

I'm thinking about doing this to free up room, but I'm not sure if it is worth it. 
Any comments are appreciated
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No you just need an adequately sized cable, that's all, you won't have any electrical problems.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

grab the fattest wire you can get.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Only down side....

Long cable run of very thick wire.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Where did you run the wire under the car, in pvc conduit or through the car following the factory wiring?
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine goes straight through the car.


----------

